

Singleplayer Chess - diamondhead
http://singleplayerchess.com

======
stevetjoa
Also won with white. AI let me fork its two rooks with my queen.

------
neovive
Very nice. Great Canvas implementation example.

------
dsanghani
wow, I just spent an 30 minutes on it, I could have really used that time to
get some work done! :) thanks anyways!

------
shadowfox
Is that was your own AI implementation?

~~~
diamondhead
Nope. I use a fork of 1k Chess; <https://github.com/azer/toledo-chess>

------
ktusznio
What did you use to build this?

~~~
diamondhead
Sorry for late reply, I had posted this entry before I went sleep. It uses a
fork of 1k Chess AI; <https://github.com/azer/toledo-chess>

If you wonder about the backend of Multiplayer Chess also, there is a comment
I wrote about it; <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2386898>

------
toblender
Woot just won against the AI.

